# Some pictures of my Car.



## jeffie7 (Jun 26, 2008)

Using an old Sony H2 with a polarized filter, shooting mid day.





























Thinking about replacing my Sony h2 with a 450D, trying to talk myself into spending the money =(


----------



## Senor Hound (Jun 26, 2008)

I think these are good shots.  The backgrounds aren't overly distracting, and it seems the more car photos I see, the more I notice the ones with a neutral backdrop being the better-looking photos.  But I'm still learning a lot, so take my opinion lightly.

I am confused about what kind of car it is.  It looks like a 350Z, but it says Fairlady, which is the Japanese version.  Yet, the steering wheel is on the left side of the car.  Am I missing out on something? 

BTW, I like z-cars.  I still want a 300ZX.  I don't want the turbos, though, cause I'm not that big of a racer and I don't want to work on one with them (My friend had one, and it was horrendous).


----------



## penfold1 (Jun 26, 2008)

Nissan released a special edition Fairlady Z for the United states, but his looks like it was self made.  The front mount intercooler is a dead giveaway that it has been turbocharged.

The pictures look good, but I feel like you are not capturing the best angles of the car. The last picture is at a good angle but is at too eye level and the background is lacking.

The first and third ones seem to get too dark in parts and might need some fill flash(?) (I have yet to start using flashes and am only reading about them, so that is just a guess.)

Still, good pictures and I LOVE your car.


----------



## K_Pugh (Jun 26, 2008)

yeah 350Z's are really nice. I know the owner of a car tuner, he has a 350Z that he's fitted a supercharger to and various chassis stiffening items.. around 550bhp around scottish backroads was crazy, excellent driver too and this thing can get the power down and scrub off speed like crazy.. 

I've had 2 300zx's, a non turbo and the twin turbo, solid cars, just too heavy really. And yeah a nightmare to work on, changed the clutch on the TT, never again!


----------



## KabeXTi (Jun 26, 2008)

Nice pics and car.  "Industrial" type backgrounds always work well with cars.  They really make a nice car stand out.

I see you have a nice FMIC.  Is it turbo or S/C?


----------



## cszakolczai (Jun 26, 2008)

I agree, the pictures are nice, number one is pretty cool, and I'm not really feeling the last one.  The fairlady Z badge was fitted onto his car.  The intercooler doesn't mean it is turbocharged, many people run intercoolers on there supercharger setup.  You see more supercharged Z's rather than turbocharged ones.  Or at least I do.  Sweet car and I think some different angles and you'll have a great set of pictures.  What kind of numbers are you making?


----------



## cszakolczai (Jun 26, 2008)

anyone else catch the bumber and that piece of metal underneath it... looks like its supercharged because thats usually where the supercharger sits with 350Z's.  And I would think if it were turbocharged the kit maker would have put there name on the intercooler.


----------



## jeffie7 (Jun 26, 2008)

Fairlady Z was never released in North America, I like the name more then 350Z so I used the badge, also the only difference from a Fairlady Z and a 350Z is the side you drive on.


As far as the piping goes, I don't think any supercharger kits have piping that big and that far forward, most everything is behind the radiator support. Also I can't think of a single supercharger with a intercooler that would fill the hole on my front bumper, my intercooler is about 60% larger then most supercharger intercoolers, it's rated for 1300 horse power, not that I ever plan on making that much power.

Car has a GT35R water cooled ball baring turbo, Tial waste gate, Tial blow off valve, all 3 inch piping from the exhaust to the charge pipes, aeromotive FPR with full fuel return system, 600cc injectors, utec ECU, 3.3 rear end... list goes on.

As far as the motor goes, it's 100% stock. 

http://www.handsonkitchen.com/pics/z/driveby1.wmv

video of the car doing a drive by.






Picture taken of my car last weekend by a professional.

http://www.dev-inspirestudios.com

It's been a fun car, even more so since outside of installing the body, painting, and tuning the ECU, I've done everything to it in my 1 bedroom apartment garage.

fun times!


----------



## jeffie7 (Jun 26, 2008)

cszakolczai said:


> What kind of numbers are you making?








This is on a Dyno Dynamics dyno, with zero correction, I want to dyno the car on a normal dyno jet on a cool day, My tuner expects to see 400+ WHP/Torque hoping to break 430WHP we'll see.

All I can say is I love the car, the power to handling is perfect, 1st and 2nd gear will get sideways if you want it to, and it's 100% fully controllable, just point the car and it goes even if the rear is sideways.

super fun car to drive!


----------



## penfold1 (Jun 26, 2008)

I'll trade you a'91 beretta GTZ for it?


----------



## jeffie7 (Jun 26, 2008)

penfold1 said:


> I'll trade you a'91 beretta GTZ for it?



I'll think about it. =)


----------



## SandShots (Jun 27, 2008)

i like your third shot. looks like it gives a good geneal idea of how low that car sits. also on a bright day like that, the color red just pops!


----------



## jeffie7 (Jun 27, 2008)

SandShots said:


> i like your third shot. looks like it gives a good geneal idea of how low that car sits. also on a bright day like that, the color red just pops!



Hands down my favorite shot of the bunch.


----------



## THORHAMMER (Jun 29, 2008)

I like your shots more than the "pro" shot. its just too processed , with all the reflections it takes away form the car a LOt. 

the 3rd shot is very nice !! 

The only thing I can pick on really is you said you were using a polarizer, but 
in almost all the shots I can see glare and reflection all over the glass. 

Besides that nitpick, cool car, cool shots, and decent background ... at least to me..


P.S.
After looking at some old polarized car shots I did a while back I realized some windows are more curvy then others and theres no easy way to find that perfect 90% angle to make the polarizer work on all sides on these new "bubbly" shaped cars... lol 
Ill bet thats what happened here...


----------



## eskay (Jun 30, 2008)

I had a 240Z way back in the early 70s and it was a lean and mean machine. The Z cars got fatter and fatter as the numbering increased. I like your car though


----------



## Andy5D (Jul 2, 2008)

after reading this post while at a car show in ireland on sunday i spoted 2 of the same model of your car lol


----------



## Andy5D (Jul 2, 2008)




----------



## PuppY_K1ck3R (Jul 2, 2008)

nice shots 1st and last are great.


----------



## jeffie7 (Jul 3, 2008)

One of it on the dyno.






I wish I took it with my new camera, I'd love to have a high quality ver of this picture.

I also really like this one.






Action shot on the dyno.


----------



## invisibledemon (Jul 4, 2008)

i like your pics better than the pro's

the processing takes away from the color, yours the color screams at you, his, just looked shopped to hell. distracts from the actual car.


----------



## mmcduffie1 (Jul 6, 2008)

very nice


----------



## Dasoupdude (Sep 22, 2008)

Sickkk pics, hopefully one day I'll get aps TT setup for my Z.


----------



## xShanex (Sep 26, 2008)

very nice shots and very nice 350z


----------

